
Ask HN: Family email - nytesky
So kids are getting old enough to have own email, and I am thinking of getting own domain so they can have one address for a long time. Also, then I can administer their accounts so easier to reset passwords etc, monitor, etc.<p>So do tweens and teens even use email or is all SN?<p>And I remember getting mass emails announcing a new personal email address but no one does that anymore — but how do I transition people to my new address smoothly?
======
joezydeco
If you can get a decent domain, like your last name, it would be worth it. You
can't apply for a college or job or do any kind of adult business in the adult
world without an email address for the time being.

There is no smooth way to transition to a new address. Just start using it,
forward everything from the old address, and reply to everything from the new
address. It takes maybe a solid year or so to move it all over.

Since you're setting up email for kids, it should be smoother since they
really don't have a lot tied to an address right now.

